# Flaking Cere and Beak



## lubblobba (Mar 12, 2018)

My budgie has been having issues with his cere/beak for about a month. Originally I thought it was just because he was moulting (my other one also had flaking while moulting which was happening at the same time) but it's not got better. He does seem to go up and down with his health but I'm not sure what the reason is, maybe because I'm struggling with getting them to eat some fruit/veg. But the other budgie which has the same diet does not have these issues. Happy to take him to the vets, just wondering if anyone has any ideas.
www.imgur.com/a/8OH0o


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say that your bird has scaly face mites, a visit to the vet is in order. It is treatable but both birds will need to be treated.


----------



## lubblobba (Mar 12, 2018)

Cody said:


> I would say that your bird has scaly face mites, a visit to the vet is in order. It is treatable but both birds will need to be treated.


Thanks so much, I'll visit the vets asap.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good, don't wait because this does not go away on it's own it only gets worse and can spread to the feet as well.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! He definitely has scaley face mites and needs to be treated right away. However, this is very treatable, so as long as he gets the treatment, he'll be fine  

Be sure to read through all of the forum's many articles and stickies that we have here, as they provide the best information for budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We look forward to hearing how things go with your handsome boy! :rainbow:

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Scaly Face Mites can be easily treated by your Avian Vet using a spot-on treatment containing ivermectin. As Cody indicated, this is a serious condition, both your birds will need to be treated as soon as possible. It's important to do a very deep cleaning of the cage, toys, perches, and every area the budgies have been after the treatment.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------

